

Voxtrot - The Free Mobile Network - emmanuelory
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2011/03/04/voxtrot-the-free-mobile-network

======
nicoberger
just tried it - once you figure out that it uses your phonebook its very
simply to use and good voice quality

